# First big "Q" Weekend of the Year



## CraigC (May 18, 2015)

Anything special hitting the grill or smoker? I haven't decided, but will probably hit Restaurant Depot for some meat!


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2015)

Time to dust off the Weber kettle and get smoking.  I have a butt in the freezer, thinking about getting some ribs and jalapeños.


----------



## RPCookin (May 18, 2015)

I have a butt in the freezer too, but I'm thinking about spatchcocking, marinating and grilling a chicken on Sunday.  Monday is going to be a golf day, so...


----------



## larry_stewart (May 18, 2015)

Does anyone know if one of the cooking channels ( or ESPN) or anyone televises the Annual World Championship Memphis BBQ Competition they held this past weekend ? 

I know someone who was in it, and I'd be curious to watch it.

I know Al Roker has covered it in the past.


----------



## CraigC (May 24, 2015)

Ok, I have an 8# butt on the smoker, along with a 14# packer brisket. Prepped the andouille yesterday (10#), I will grind, stuff and smoke later. I will also make some fresh garlic and breakfast sausage, which doesn't get smoked.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 24, 2015)

Craig, how long does it take to smoke a butt that size?


----------



## medtran49 (May 24, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Ok, I have an 8# butt on the smoker, along with a 14# packer brisket. Prepped the andouille yesterday (10#), I will grind, stuff and smoke later. I will also make some fresh garlic and breakfast sausage, which doesn't get smoked.


 
Plus we picked up a 25# box of plum tomatoes yesterday at Restaurant Depot for just under $16.  We have four 9-ounce bags of oven dried tomatoes, 10 or more 3-1/2 to 4-cup bags of Jeff Smith's (The Frugal Gourmet) Fresh Sicilian sauce (despite the title it uses canned and fresh tomatoes, makes a good starter base to build on) and about 3-4 pounds left of plums.  Not sure what we are going to do with them yet, maybe tomato jam or maybe just tomato puree or maybe something else.


----------



## CraigC (May 24, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Craig, how long does it take to smoke a butt that size?



Around 9-10 hrs @ 225F, but I go by internal temp. Sometimes there is a "stall" around 160F which may take an hour + to over come. I shoot for an internal of 198F to reach the pulling stage. The brisket may take 12 + hours to be done.


----------



## Selkie (May 24, 2015)

I just finished turning a 5 lb. Boston Butt into 5 pounds of shredded BBQ pork, and I can't stop from going back for more "Taste Tests!" 
And I only had to use one fork to shred it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2015)

Prepping a half dozen jalapeños for ABTs.  I followed pacanis' tutorial.  I used Boursin cheese in place of plain cream cheese.  I hope it isn't too soft.  Didn't get Lil Smokies but had a leftover cooked brat so I cut that into lil smokie size and stuffed the peppers.  Gotta wrap them in bacon and go fire up the Weber.

Yesterday I rubbed a rack of baby backs, wrapped them up and they're waiting in the fridge.  I'll make some cole slaw to go along side the rest of the Ranch Potato Salad© to complete the meal.

The Red Sox game is about to start and the weather is perfect.  So I'll be on the deck drinking beer, listening to the game and tending the smoke.  

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 24, 2015)

Oh, that sounds so good, Andy!  Let us know how the ABT's are with the Boursin - that has my mouth watering.   Have a great day.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 24, 2015)

larry_stewart said:


> Does anyone know if one of the cooking channels ( or ESPN) or anyone televises the Annual World Championship Memphis BBQ Competition they held this past weekend ?
> 
> I know someone who was in it, and I'd be curious to watch it.
> 
> I know Al Roker has covered it in the past.


 
Larry, you might be able to find that on youtube.  Good luck, I hope you're able to find it somewhere.  It's fun to see someone you know on those BBQ competitions.  A good friend of my daughter's was on BBQ Pitmasters a couple of years ago - it was fun to watch, even though he didn't win.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 24, 2015)

We just came back from the store with a rack of baby back ribs and a strip steak to share. I also have a grilled potato recipe I want to try.


----------



## roadfix (May 24, 2015)

I need a bigger grill.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2015)

I have a rack of baby back ribs sitting with my Pulled Pork Rub in the fridge. That will go on the smoker in a couple of hours. I'm also making Cooks Illustrated's American potato salad and green salad from the garden. The romaine and red leaf lettuces are going like gangbusters!


----------



## Andy M. (May 26, 2015)

Sunday I smoked a rack of baby backs and some ABTs.  We had two ribs and two ABTs leftover.  I had them for lunch just now and I think the ribs were actually tastier today!


----------



## Maelinde (May 26, 2015)

Couldn't do any Q'ing as we were totally rained out this weekend.  We're in the area of the US getting way too much rain and flooding.

We tried to go to the Renaissance Faire yesterday - and did for a couple of hours - but they evacuated us all just as the severe weather was starting.

We're hoping to grill in a few weeks once this weather goes away, and we get that water pump to drain our backyard.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 26, 2015)

Can you drain some of that water over here to California, please?  

I've been seeing the floods on the news over there in your neck of the woods, Maelinde.  Take care!


----------



## Maelinde (May 27, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Can you drain some of that water over here to California, please?
> 
> I've been seeing the floods on the news over there in your neck of the woods, Maelinde.  Take care!



Cheryl,

I sure wish we could!  I know the California drought well as I was born and raised in San Diego.  I'm sure hoping our drought in TX is over.  All of our lakes are full and many over flood stage.

I can't wait until we get that water pumped out of the backyard so that we can start grilling and using the smoker that was left behind by the former owners.  Until then we grill inside with one of those grill pans that go on the stove.


----------

